# Tank size



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I went shopping today a bought a 8 litres tank. Is it still to small for Ares?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

QueenPersephone said:


> I went shopping today a bought a 8 litres tank. Is it still to small for Ares?


That's a little less than 2 gallons, which is a little on the small side. I draw the line at a 2.5 gallon tank for a Betta, but that's just me.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I found out that Ares goes under where the water comes out of the filter I wonder why he does that?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

might be too much water movement...like hiding behind the waterfall..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

+1^

I think theres too much flow as well. If you can't regulate the filter I would put something infront of the output area of the filter to block the flow. 

As for the size, I would use it since you already bought it. Theres many different opinions on tank size, I for exmple think 5g per betta is what you should aim for, but 8L will work. You can always upgrade later once you get the money to. And I think 8L is a little over 2g ghostknife, unless we are talking about the british galon.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

A two gallon is good. 1.5s have worked well for me. The filter is probably too powerful. Is the heater where the fish is hanging out? That could be why....


----------

